# help oc memory prob??



## alexcinq (Dec 10, 2010)

I posted first on mem forum and 50 looked and not one responce so io thought id try hear.


I just got 6g of corsair xms3 ddr3-TR3X6G16009c I am told the volts hould be st t 1.65 my asus p6t deluxe in bios letme se itto16000 in xmp mode but the volts only go up in .2 so its eather 1.64 o 1.66 wich i et a warning aying anythin over 1.65 anhurt the cpu, a thoughts oul be great

at 1.64 it seems to run fine, also i hee a prgram I can use the wlltelme what my emorys doing, something ttellme the speed it is at, becouse even when I dn try and oc it should be 1333, bt I hink is doing ly 1066 nya to test this


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you write with more sense please?

It will be hard to help if you continue writing so chaotically


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

1.64 would be the better Voltage choice. The RAM has to be OC'd to reach 1600MHZ. The better RAM choice would Have been 1333MHz for that Mobo.
ASUS P6T Deluxe Memory Standard--DDR3 1600(OC)/1333/1066 MHz


----------

